# Feed Posting Policy



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Thought I would get this out in the open so I won't offend anyone. What is the policy for posting feeds on this forum? I know some people get hyper if a feed is posted in a public area (myself, I don't care one way or the other) so I don't want to start off on the wrong foot.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Short answer: If it has been *publicly* posted elsewhere, you're probably safe. Otherwise, drop me a PM and we'll see.

Long answer: In a PM to you.

Side note: Yahoo has a great group for backhaul feeds. http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/backhaul/


----------

